# TiVo Slide Pro Remote



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a question about the TiVo Slide Remote Pro. Does the direct keyboard input on the remote work when inputting text in the apps like YouTube or Amazon Prime? Those apps present a QWERTY graphic where the user must cursor left/right/up/down to select letters...

Thanks in advance,
F


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It should. I have used the Tivo app on the iPad and on a program called KMTTG. The android Tivo app on my phone didn't work.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

It does!


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Even the old Tivo slide remote worked for that. I still have two of those, though I'm only using one of them. 

I've got a Slide Pro coming on Friday - freebie from Tivo for an order completed by COB yesterday. I am looking forward to that, though I'm not sure which Slide Pro they shipped - the one for the Roamio or the one for the Mini/Premier. Although I'm wondering if the one for the Mini/Premier is the same unit, but with an additional USB Dongle?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

It is exactly the same remote, the inclusion of the dongle is the only difference!


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Which buttons on the remote are backlit and how does the backlight work? I know the sensor is inside the Tivo central button, but does the backlight time out after a while or is always on when the room is dark?


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

I have been using a Harmony remote to control our home theater setup for years. I really prefer the feel and button layout of the Tivo remote however and RF would be nice. I have a TV, AV receiver, roamio, blu-ray player, Apple TV. With some universal capabilities, how well would the slide pro work to replace the Harmony?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I just got the Slide Pro and am now moving my old Roamio RF remote to my Mini once I get the dongle. When I set up the old remote with the Mini do I need to change a remote code or is the RF set up so that it can only be paired with one Tivo at a time?

Also, can I use the learning feature of the slide pro to teach the input button to use my AV receiver input instead of the TV?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

wscottcross said:


> Which buttons on the remote are backlit and how does the backlight work? I know the sensor is inside the Tivo central button, but does the backlight time out after a while or is always on when the room is dark?


I comes on if you slide it open or press a key, at about 8 seconds of inactivity, it fades to off.

All buttons on both sides are lit, er wait I think they're all lit... maybe the thumbs aren't lit its not quite dark enough in here atm...


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

confinoj said:


> I have been using a Harmony remote to control our home theater setup for years. I really prefer the feel and button layout of the Tivo remote however and RF would be nice. I have a TV, AV receiver, roamio, blu-ray player, Apple TV. With some universal capabilities, how well would the slide pro work to replace the Harmony?


The slide pro can only control the same devices as the base remotes... The tivo, plus Tv and receiver power/volume/mute/input. You'd have to split your usage between two remotes...

Which I actually do, technically... Ive got a Harmony one that I use like once in a blue moon to access secondary devices... I like the slide pro and with all the apps and improvements to the Tivo software, its become my primary remote by a wide margin.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

lgnad said:


> The slide pro can only control the same devices as the base remotes... The tivo, plus Tv and receiver power/volume/mute/input. You'd have to split your usage between two remotes...
> 
> Which I actually do, technically... Ive got a Harmony one that I use like once in a blue moon to access secondary devices... I like the slide pro and with all the apps and improvements to the Tivo software, its become my primary remote by a wide margin.


Thanks, that's what I figured. I think I'll just stick with the standard remote and use it in conjunction with my harmony. The keyboard isn't that big a deal - for the few occasions I need to enter text the iOS app works fine for my needs.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> I just got the Slide Pro and am now moving my old Roamio RF remote to my Mini once I get the dongle. When I set up the old remote with the Mini do I need to change a remote code or is the RF set up so that it can only be paired with one Tivo at a time?
> 
> Also, can I use the learning feature of the slide pro to teach the input button to use my AV receiver input instead of the TV?


You need to pair it, it's a pretty simple key sequence, which will also unpair it from the previous TiVo. Google or check the TiVo support pages for details. On the pro, you can teach it any command you want from any standard ir remote. Again, a simple key sequence with an extra step of pointing the other remote and the pro nose to nose, and pressing the desired key so the pro can learn it. Can only program some of the keys, but input is one of them.


----------

